

Be Part of the Mozilla Labs Apps project - sp332
https://awesomeness.mozilla.org/pub/sf/FormLink?_ri_=X0Gzc2X%3DUQpglLjHJlTQTtQyTQ7c8QABQHAzeQGQ2Q8GJVXMtX%3DUQpglLjHJlTQTtQyTQ7c8QUKQHAzeQzgQaQzg9X&_ei_=.

======
groovecoder
This is an important project. Apple, Google, and Amazon are putting up walls
between developers, users, and their applications.

E.g., why should I have to buy Plants vs. Zombies 3 time - Steam on my
desktop, App Store on my iPhone, and Xbox Live on my Xbox? An open app
ecosystem would let me buy the game once directly from PopCap, or thru an open
app store, and play the game on any web-connected device.

------
msujaws
This is the link to the Apps Preview. There are a limited number of slots for
this preview: <https://apps-preview.mozilla.org/>

